# Orange Juice 10.14 a gallon?



## jehb2 (Jun 21, 2008)

CNN just showed a gallon of orange juice for $10.14 in an Hawaiian grocery store.  Are grocery prices really that bad Hawaii?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is Safeway's grocery Ad for Maui.  That OJ price sounds a bit on the high side, but milk is $5 a gallon in this Ad.


----------



## charford (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm on the Big Island now. I'm eating breakfast with my $6.99 gallon of milk bought at KTA-Foodland in Mauna Lani. It was $7.99 before the Makai discount.

Oranges are not native to Hawaii, so they have to be flown in. OJ is much more expensive than other juices on the island. My half-gallon of guava nectar cost about $2.89 - about what I'd pay on the mainland. I wouldn't drink OJ here - there's so many other native juices to enjoy.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2008)

Good point about the other juices that are available in Hawaii - they are cheaper and delicious!

We usually shop at Safeway in Hawaii and use their (free)  Club Card and overall they seem to have the best prices we've found.  We don't buy enough to make Costco worthwhile.  We try to buy all produce at farmer's markets or roadside stands - yummy and cheaper.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 21, 2008)

We paid $7.99 ea for a big glass of "freshly squeezed" OJ  in Florida at an upscale restaurant.  I think we were the ones that got squeezed.

$10/gallon is cheap.

Sterling


----------



## jmatias (Jun 21, 2008)

wow....must be some super duper organic orange juice!  

The only thing close I've seen is at Costco... the fresh squeezed stuff is $ 7.99

Jen


----------



## chellej (Jun 21, 2008)

For some reason OJ has jumped sky high lately.  I just $6 for a gallon on sale and use to pay $3.80 (not on sale).  It was a very noticeable increase here in Texas as well


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Texas garden:  Tomatoes were doing well until a week ago when a gray fungus attacked the leaves, I have 20 feet of climbing pole beans over 6 feet high with not a single picking, I have two cuke hills that have produced two cukes, I have 10 feet of bell peppers with perhaps 4-6 peppers so far.  Only abundant crop is the mild yellow banana peppers that my dogs love.

County extension agent said the problems with beans and cukes are widespread in Texas.  I'm not the only one.

Maybe the same thing is happening with oranges.   


Sterling


----------



## Stressy (Jun 23, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Here is Safeway's grocery Ad for Maui.  That OJ price sounds a bit on the high side, but milk is $5 a gallon in this Ad.



Found the OJ in the ad...Florida's Own...3.69 or maybe it was 3.89 for 64 oz. So about 7.50 for a gallon. It's not priced much better here where I live either.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 23, 2008)

charford said:


> .... I wouldn't drink OJ here - there's so many other native juices to enjoy.


Why drink OJ when you can get POG


----------



## KristinB (Jun 23, 2008)

I second that!


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 23, 2008)

Daventrina - that's what I was just about to say!  POG!  When there, we find it's more fun (and cheaper) to eat/drink local.   So it's usually POG or something similar.  Or cut up a pineapple or mango for breakfast to replace the OJ --wash it all down with some Hawaiian coffee.
Go Local!


----------



## charford (Jun 23, 2008)

OK, my unscientific study in Waikoloa Village Market shows a gallon of OJ to be $6.93. Less than on the mainland!


----------



## isisdave (Jun 23, 2008)

Costco, both in Kona and Oahu, has Foremost OJ from concentrate, a gallon for about 4.85.  They also have Tropicana, and I think it was above $7, but even that's not bad for a gallon of not-from-concentrate juice.

Milk's always been expensive here. The good news is that gas is CHEAPER than in LA.  4.44 on Big Island last week, and I saw it for 4.26 on Oahu Saturday.

Plan on 20% more for groceries, and eat local food, not the boxed processed mainland food we all get used to, and you'll do well.  In any case, if you compare it to restaurant meals, you'll feel positively thrifty.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 24, 2008)

isisdave said:


> Costco, both in Kona and Oahu, has Foremost OJ from concentrate, a gallon for about 4.85. ...


But is POG still $2.79?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2008)

We love POG - and it's great as a mixer too!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 24, 2008)

When POG was mentioned I had to Google it to remind myself why it was so familiar.  Apart from the juice drink itself (pineapple, orange, & guava juice), does anyone remember the bottle caps that once were so popular? Read about it here.My kids were into collecting POGS for a time many years ago.


----------



## isisdave (Jun 24, 2008)

Daventrina,

POG is 2 half-gallons for $5.00 this week at Foodland

Dave


----------



## tompalm (Jun 25, 2008)

Groceries are up about 15% from a year ago, but Costco rules.  Don't shop at Foodland or Safeway, they are so over priced.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 25, 2008)

Kool!!! We'll just stop by Foodland in 17 days 
Thanks...


isisdave said:


> Daventrina,
> 
> POG is 2 half-gallons for $5.00 this week at Foodland
> 
> Dave


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Buy all that you possibly can from Costco*

In January on the Big Island I brought everything from Costco except butter.  I just couldn't bring myself to buy 8 sticks of butter.  (I was just me, my husband and 2 babies for 2 weeks).  It was either 8 or 16 sticks of butter for $7.99.  I went to K-Mart and got 4 sticks of butter for $7.99.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm shocked! Positively shocked!



































































I didn't know Kmart had butter.


----------



## vybert (Jun 28, 2008)

We just returned from Maui.  At the smaller neighborhood market, Napili Market, milk was $9.00 a gallon.  We picked our first two up for a much lower $6 a gallon at the Safeway when we first arrived .


----------

